# Hovercraft for sale



## Colin Parkinson (30 May 2019)

This is the older AP1-88 we had at the Sea Island base. If you can afford her she will make a nice yacht....

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm?snc=wfsav&sc=enc-bid&scn=330264&lcn=478004&lct=L&srchtype&lci&str=1&ltnf=1&frmsr=1&sf=ferm-clos&fbclid=IwAR22W0-UTj1beCeA-QMn54kgPrh37EsCyPgQ6XLq9fCuAT7PocrvCnEyapk


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (1 Jun 2019)

Sure thing! If you are a retired MARS officer who happens to have married an RCAF pilot ... and had a kid who is a MarEng.  ;D

That type of vessel is little bit over the pay grade of your average civilian boater.


----------

